
Brexit Britain could form NEW superpower alliance - nithinj
https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1320586/Brexit-news-uk-eu-canzuk-union-trade-alliance-US-economy-canada-australia-new-zealand
======
heldrida
Express, Daily mail... Are also forming a new superpower, the toilet paper!

